# TGIFluff!?



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Where oh where do I find it?
I know you don't want me to know, but...tell me anyways.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.tgifluff.com/

Starting to stock at 4 PM....EST.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

www.tgifluff.com cause I am not a hyeana, LOL!


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

I think I read it does not open till 4?? I could be wrong, it has happened before, LOL!
Let me do some checking.........


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

nevermind...........


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

thank you mamas!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I am horrible w/time zones. What time would that be in central time?


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

You would be at 3 PM CST.

I am the same way with time zones!


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
I am horrible w/time zones. What time would that be in central time?

4PM EST would be 3PM Central


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
You would be at 3 PM CST.

I am the same way with time zones!

Thanks mama! I have my annual at 3:30 today but maybe I can sneak in and buy something before I have to go.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

3:00?? That's forever!!!!!!!!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

I had a browser open to remind me but I closed it. If I think of it, I can browse, but I'm not going out of my way....

so please don't announce it :LOL


----------



## thechrysalis (Nov 23, 2003)

Clearly I missed something! What is tgifluff??


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Drat! Gonna miss it.

I'm not buying anything for a while anyways these days, so I guess it's for the better. I missed the FM stocking by mere minutes this AM, too.

Bah.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmm, I've never heard of tgif. What do they have? Anyone have any pics?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I have never heard of TGIFluff until today. Now I've seen two posts about it on two different boards. Crazy.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

tgifluff

No one knows who's participating... Its a mystery stocking


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

30 minutes until the mystery is unveiled!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I can't wait to see how fast stuff flies from there!!
There are lots of angry hyenas out there that didn't get anything from the fluffymail stocking. I can hear them cracking their knuckles in preparation already....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

LOL - I just want to know what it is.. you know?


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Have you noticed that the number of people viewing this forum has gotten higher and higher the closer to 4:00 it gets???







:


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

ROFL! No but that's funny! 10 minutes and counting (I can hear Nathan waking too)!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

What if it's a prank? You know, pulling our collective leg? maybe someone wants to poke fun at all of us crazies....


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm starting to get kind of nervous. I really want to check out TGIF (been refreshing all day), but I'm scared of the Hyenas. I have no hyena skills . . . I'll be sad if I waited all day and can't get anything. Part of me is almost hoping the site is a huge disappointment, because all the rest of the hyena sites just frustrate me. I tried to get in on the last Kiwi Pie stocking and was pretty much e-trampled.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
. I have no hyena skills . . . I'll be sad if I waited all day and can't get anything.

dont worry - we'll prob crash it anyways (knock wood of course - but do you *really* think it will help) :LOL


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

I really have to give them credit. No one even knows what it is, yet everyone is stalking them ... too funny!!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

It's 4.. nothing yet..


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

My clock says 4:01 !!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Could it be a practical joke??


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

ahhhh DH always sets the clocks ahead I hate that i am sitting here refreshing like what the heck is going on it is 4pm est..Well I think I still have about 5 min to go


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

3:58 here...


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I have no hyena experience either. Olus my internet access is always slow at this time due to high traffic!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

im getting butterflies


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

nak
my db was just saying it was probably a joke!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm starting to believe nothing will happen! lol


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

dum da de dum...


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Arrrrgh the suspense!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

maybe its like [email protected] and 6 mins slow...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm really nervous. I'm all sweaty and trembly. Kind of funny seeing as how I don't even know what it is they're selling. :LOL


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

what gives?


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, just a joke, look away and go back to your normally scheduled programming.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

refresh refresh refresh my first stalking...


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

:


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

we're all pretty sad!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Is it a joke? I can't handle this. Deep breaths....


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

there it goes - or its crashing


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

something is happening...........


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

are we making bets??? it's gonna crash!!!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

The page is trying to load.. I think we crashed it..


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

anyone in?


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hallesmom*
are we making bets??? it's gonna crash!!!!

I think it is crashing. Everything is loading AWFULLY slowly ... (and I'm on a super-fast connection).


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

We're gonna crash it.


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yay its open!


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

same here, super slow


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I've only heard og BeeBos and not the others


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

well, I got in and it promptly locked up on me because of all the people crashing it. I have no patience to be a hyena. Nothing gets me more than a slow loading page on broadband.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

Yep, it's trying hard to load, I'm signing off give them a breather..lol!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw a few things but now I'm stuck in lalala land again


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh man! Must...get ....something.....


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Everything is too big or too girly!


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

its working for me. cute stuff so far.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

i'm in!!!!!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

who's there? If anyone is actually in....


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

YAY!!!! I DON'T WANT ANYTHING!!!







But it is cute stuff!


----------



## Killick (Apr 15, 2004)

I got in too. If i had more paypal, I would definately go after the ducky diaper. So cute!

Nicole


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

The gecko is soo cool! Too big but soo cool!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I just see the front page....? Am I misssing something?


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Nada, zip, zilch. Nothing will load for me after the main page...









Laura


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

That dress set is awesome!


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

i have it going but it's loading so slow
it's like last weeks frenzy of tuesday @noon

i don't think i'm cut out to be a hyena


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Anybody get anything yet?


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

cute stuff







nothing i need to pay those prices for though. go rich hyenas, go!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah love the gecko set but too small for my son. And the dress set too but too rich for my blood


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Nothing I couldn't resist. Not that I can buy today anyway!!!!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Nessa's Nappies are cute! Someone buy the sailboat one! It's just way too big or I'd snag it!


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
Everything is too big or too girly!









Yup, same here -- looked like a lot of larges.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Well that was interesting...
What's up with everything being Larges?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Most of it is too big for us....


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I love the old mac donald set, too cute! But we're broke after that one AIO from FM.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I can only see the front page, hellllllp!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzarooni*
cute stuff







nothing i need to pay those prices for though. go rich hyenas, go!

That's what I was thinkin!


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Cute, but nothing I need.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL - nothing I need either. Go at it!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

It's a nice site, I like it.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Is there a trick to getting in?


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Cute stuff! But nothing I *must* have given that Flufflymail cleaned me out today.

Anybody buy anything yet?

Laura


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Cute soaker shorts up! http://www.tgifluff.com/snoogiesnaps.html

Laura


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucysmama*
Is there a trick to getting in?

Nope. Just hit refresh. There should be an intro page with samples -- you can click on the sample pics and it takes you to the WAHM who made them. There's also a frame on the right with the WAHM names.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucysmama*
Is there a trick to getting in?

Not that I know of.







Push refresh and then scroll down


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, I got a Snoogiesnaps diaper. I was eyeing the lime green soaker, but held back because I have soooo much wool already. Had to get something, I had been waiting for this forever.


----------



## Devine (May 3, 2004)

I am trying to buy that cute sailboat, but it keeps putting the butterfly in my cart. No idea what I am buying. Think DH will mind DS wearing a pink butterfly?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Okay, I lied. :LOL I got the Ice Cream fitted from Snoogie Snaps. I hope I did anyway, it's still not saying it's sold. I paid and everything though. We'll see.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Bummer that everything is so big. I missed the FM stock today so I was really ready to do some buying but nothing will fit!
Hey- atleast we didn't crash the site! :LOL


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Can anybody get those GORGEOUS shorts!!! I had "bought" them, but they were then I realized they were the wrong size and had to cancel


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

That yellow dress set is toooooo cute and may fit my 2 year old....but I just can't spend that kind of money today.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Okay, now it's saying sold. However, when I bought it the soaker shorts were sold, and now their not. ???


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

HOLY SMOKES!!

I got the Old MacDonald set from Sweetiebums!! WOW!! That is amazing! I cannot believe no one nabbed that!!

What a wonderful day......sigh......a Fluffymail stocking & a new place to shop! :LOL!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

It shows the sailboat as sold...so maybe you got it?

Laura


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I payed for that too Reesesmomma. Uh oh....:LOL


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

When I refresh, nothing happens....there is no scroll to scroll down...just the logo. Bummer.

Maybe it's a sign. :LOL


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
HOLY SMOKES!!

I got the Old MacDonald set from Sweetiebums!! WOW!! That is amazing! I cannot believe no one nabbed that!!

What a wonderful day......sigh......a Fluffymail stocking & a new place to shop! :LOL!


Good for you! I would have gotten that on any other day. :LOL I had to remind myself of my purchases I already made this week!









Laura


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I think the reason why stuff is still not sold is that the site is getting crashed. It may take a long time to upload with dial up. We have DSL, and I could have bought a bunch of stuff - no money here though


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Wah! I actually happened to be at the computer at the right time so I refreshed & got in. Everything is too big or too girly - boo hoo. That small lime green soaker under Snoogie Snaps would sooo be ours, but I think that it'd be too small.

c'mon TGI mamas, post some Mediums!!









A weird thing - I have my screen on a large setting 1000 something by 700 something but the site still runs off the side of the page.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I was actually excited thinking I'd find a place to shop for the new baby... but i guess im a tad dissapointed... i was hoping it was new WAHMs.. or new stuff i hadnt seen before? oh well....more for the rest of ya









btw... the site isnt crashing.. loads just fine for me


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I didn't get it.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

No crashing for us either








I don't see anything that I HAD to have...or sizes that would fit my babe









Hmmmm


----------



## thechrysalis (Nov 23, 2003)

Holy crap, I think I got the soaker shorts. I was checking out with them about 20 minutes ago and my computer crashed. By the time I got it all back up, they said sold. I went back on a bit later and there they were!

I hope they weren't oversold?


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

No, it was me who had bought them but needed to cancel the order because they were the wrong size








Good for you


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

So who got *my* ice cream fitted.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

I was checking out the sites of some of the wahms... mommy's helpers says they aren't open, but I clicked on the links just to see & look at these pretty knit soakers! http://www.mommyshelpers.com/binkybuns/knit.html


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:

I payed for that too Reesesmomma. Uh oh....
Uh oh!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

So, did you get it Reesesmomma?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't know. ?? I paid for it, but if you did too then who knows! I just PMed you though.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

All that hype & nothing especially cool.

Snoogie Snaps & Nessas Nappies are great though. I have some great wool covers & mama pads from SS and 2 diaper & dress sets from NN. Sweetie bunz has good AIO's too, the Sweetie wraps.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I PMd ya back.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I got in quick, had a chance, but ds is waaaaaaay too small for anything







:







That's the thing about window shopping, you don't the trauma of stockings There will be future stockings at Very Baby, Knickernappies, Beccabottoms, Fluffymail, , etc., so I am content to sit and try to save some money for these events







Sonia


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

They have/had some cute stuff, but nothing I can't live without.

One question though... on the giraffe set with the fleece shorts. Seeing as how they are a diaper cover, can't you really only wear them a short while????


----------



## Devine (May 3, 2004)

Jeez what are those spring green Snoogie Snaps still doing there?!? Such a great GN color!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melaniewb*
One question though... on the giraffe set with the fleece shorts. Seeing as how they are a diaper cover, can't you really only wear them a short while????









I re-use fleece covers all day as long as they aren't wet or pooped on.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
I re-use fleece covers all day as long as they aren't wet or pooped on.

So you don't have to air them out or anything?

I have to be honest here.... I HATE fleece covers and never use them, so that is partly why I am confused.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.tgifluff.com/images/sweet.../girset450.gif

Did you guys see that!! I wish so much I had moola!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melaniewb*
So you don't have to air them out or anything?

I have to be honest here.... I HATE fleece covers and never use them, so that is partly why I am confused.

If it gets wet I air it out but since I change (or did change my dd is pt now) pretty frequently it was never an issue


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I refreshed right when it came up and it was slow at first but then I saw everything. Gotta say there was nothing I was dying for. Cute stuff but not much for us. Seems like there is still a ton left.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
http://www.tgifluff.com/images/sweet.../girset450.gif

Did you guys see that!! I wish so much I had moola!


I just saw it and wish, so much that I had money for just one last purchase!!!!!!


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
http://www.tgifluff.com/images/sweet.../girset450.gif

Did you guys see that!! I wish so much I had moola!

That's my favorite of the stocking ... I wish it was smaller! Too cute.


----------



## BurnsideMommy (Jan 25, 2004)

I got the giraffe set!







I'm so happy - I never get anything cool! Austin is big into zoo animals lately (zebras, monkeys, giraffes,etc) so he's gonna love it!

Rissa


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GiraffeLovin'Mama*
I just saw it and wish, so much that I had money for just one last purchase!!!!!!

Chris I thought of you when I saw it (like everyone did I'm sure!)


----------

